# Sticky  Picture of the Day II



## Chuck K

When I first came here there was a thread titled Picture of the Day. That thread was one of the most enjoyable for me personally on this site. I am not sure why it was closed, but I believe it may have just gotten to large for software to accommodate. I am opening up a new one. If there was some other reason for closing the first thread the admin may also close this one.

A little information for those interested in posting pictures. I used to post picture links from a site called Photobucket, but I have not been able to get pics to load here with links from that site for a long while. I also screwed up and deleted all my pictures on that site by accident. I have also loaded pics to a photo album here, but was unable to get the pics linked in the threads as picture url or as pictures. The only way I have been able to make the pictures show in the thread is to post them as attachments.

I will start the new thread off with a picture of a young West of England cock bird that I recently purchased from a local feed store.


----------



## Jay3

Very pretty. You got him at a feed store? 
I still post photos from Photobucket.


----------



## Chuck K

I live about thirty five miles north of Houston Texas. The city has five feed stores that carry pigeons, other birds, and small animals. A lot of folks take their unwanted pigeons to these stores. I like to go make the rounds at least every couple of weeks. I have picked up a few nice birds from them. Most of them are rollers or homers, but I have bought a few other breeds for their colors. The temptation to expand is hard to fight off sometimes. Most of the pure breeds are being cast off be because of some issue making them not show quality. This West of England for instance has a small colored patch next to the eye not shown in the picture. He would be no good for showing. 

I have just about given up on Photobucket. It is loading painfully slow for me, and I tried to delete one picture a couple of days ago, and messed up and deleted the whole album. 



Jay3 said:


> Very pretty. You got him at a feed store?
> I still post photos from Photobucket.


----------



## Jay3

Gee, if we had that here, it would be hard to not end up with too many birds. You almost have to go and look....................
Don't know what the Photobucket issue is. That's too bad. So easy to use when it works right.


----------



## cwebster

Beautiful bird!


----------



## Chuck K

*Classic Oriental Frill*

I posted these pictures in an earlier thread. I thought I may as well add them here.


----------



## Chuck K

*Dominant Opal Racing Homer hen*

I picked this hen up earlier this year at a trade days event. She looks like she is going to molt into a nice looking bird. She got a little roughed up in getting her in the photo box.


----------



## cwebster

Lovely bird! Very iridescent neck.


----------



## Jay3

She is pretty.


----------



## kiddy

You have beautiful birds, Chuck. 
Really liked the pics. 
Thanks for starting a new "picture of the day " thread


----------



## Chuck K

*West of England Tumbler*

This young West hen is a brown bar. I picked her up at a feed store in Houston.
She is heavy into her first molt right now, and kind of rough looking at the moment, but I think she is going to be a beauty. I really like brown pigeons. Brown is a color I had not encounter very often until just the last three or four years.


----------



## Chuck K

*Spread Ash Bar Homer*

This cock bird is one of the best looking homers I have ever owned. He is a Spread Ash Red Bar that carries a gene for brown. You can see the small brown flecks in his neck area. I have had a very hard time getting a picture that reflects his true colors. He is so light tan/ash in color that is usually washes out in a photo. Using the black background is the only way I have gotten a decent picture of him, and he doesn't like being put in the box of course so he hunkers down like he is being punished. Where the Spread factor has washed out the bar is almost white. I raised this bird in 2015 from an Ash Red Bar cock and a Spread brown hen.


----------



## Chuck K

*Birmingham Roller*

I picked up this little roller hen at a feed store in Houston. I don't have a clue what the genetic combination is behind her. I haven't bred any young off her yet to see what pops out, and I have never seen a bird marked quite like her. I am fairly sure grizzle and some type of bronze is involved, and maybe Spread, but I don't know what else. She is not the typical tortoiseshell seen in rollers.


----------



## Chuck K

Thanks shorty,

That is a nice looking youngster. I always like to get a whiteside, but I don't seem many in my rollers.


----------



## cwebster

What gorgeous birds!


----------



## Chuck K

*Indigo Check Racing Homer*

I just picked this handsome fellow up at the feed store about an hour ago for ten bucks. If they had a happy dance icon I would be posting it because a smiley just doesn't show how happy I was to find him.  I got an Indigo Bar cock from the same place about six to eight months ago. Every once in a while they will have something special in the color/factor assortment. I don't how any of the homers would race. I suspect not very well, but when I find a new home I am going to start trying to find out.


----------



## Chuck K

shorty2 said:


> Might not have all the fancy colors and all, but the body & head shape plus the strong stance, from spending a ton of time looking at racers, thats a good looking racer.


Thanks shorty, I doubt I will ever try to fly him again, but I am trying to relocate to where I can fly out some of the young out of these birds.


----------



## Chuck K

*Recessive Yellow Racing Homer hen*

I am not sure what happened to the first post I put up this morning, but I am trying again with this one. This hen was bought at Conroe Trade days a couple of years ago. I don't know her age since she is not banded. I thought when I bought her she was a cock because of her large size body, head, and beak. I think she is old enough that she is infertile. I had put her on a couple of cock birds to try to get a round carrying this trait, but she never laid.


----------



## cwebster

Chuck, I am so envious! You have so many gorgeous birds!


----------



## Chuck K

cwebster said:


> Chuck, I am so envious! You have so many gorgeous birds!


Thanks, I retired last year, and I am trying to find a home in the country. When I finally get a new place I am going to build a new and much bigger loft. I keep them healthy but right now I have them to crowded. The wife keeps telling me I'm addicted.


----------



## Skyeking

*Lovely birds! Yep, it is an addiction! *


----------



## Chuck K

*Brown*

Brown is a rarer color in pigeons, and I really like it. I have collected one brown homer, four brown rollers, and two brown Oriental Frills.

This picture is a very good small type hen roller. In my opinion she is the best of the bunch. The picture doesn't do her justice. She just won't stand up when in the photo box. 
I haven't been able to fly any of these rollers so I don't know if the browns are worth anything as performance birds. I won't risk flying the old ones until I get some youngsters in the air. I keep an old line of birds that I will transfer the brown into since I know the old blood line has some high velocity roll.

Sometimes brown can be hard to determine in just looking. A couple of the keys I look for are the false pearl eye with a terminal tail bar. Some of the genes that can mimic brown will have normal eyes, and wash out the tail bar.


----------



## tbayaren

Here's a picture of my 13 year old male pigeon- Mr. Peepers. Chuck, I thought you might like to see him. 
Tracy


----------



## tbayaren

I absolutely love you Birmingham roller girl!

Tracy


----------



## Chuck K

*Mr Peepers*

Tracy,

Mr. Peepers is what is called Ash Red. In my opinion he does not look like a feral or common pigeon. They are larger and have a different shaped head. In fact with the small bill and head he looks like a roller. I think the yellow homer hen would be much larger than him. If you don't find an appropriate mate at the feed store let me know I can find a roller hen that I would let you have.


----------



## Chuck K

*Trio*

Even though the thread says pic of the day. I am going to put pictures of a trio. These pictures are roller hens ranging from 2010 through 2014. All of them are blue based. The black and white carries the Spread gene. the dark blue is an example of a blue T-pattern, and the light blue is an example of the blue bar (wild type) pattern.


----------



## tbayaren

*three roller hens*

Chuck- of the three, I prefer the black and white. Believe or not, I actually breed and show purebred Persian Cats. I show them all over the United States. Peepers has grown up around them, but of course he wasn't let out while they are in the room. These days, he shares his space with only one very special male cat I have named Tiger- they basically ignore each other. As a breeder, I am very interested in genetics. Is the black and white hen one of the older ones or younger? I also have a question for those of you who breed on a smaller scale: what do you do with the offspring that you don't keep? I've included my website if anyone is interested in viewing my beautiful cats.
Tracy
Rare Earth Persians
http://www.rareearthpersians.com


----------



## Chuck K

*black & white*

Tracy,

The black and white hen is six years old; she was a 2010 bird. In my line of rollers the hens tend to go infertile at about six to eight years old. The cock birds will still fertile a few eggs out to twelve to fourteen years old. I had one old cock bird banded in 2002 that is still raising young for a friend of mine this spring. The black and white hen may or may not still be fertile.


----------



## Chuck K

*A couple of new ones for today*

These two are both Birmingham Rollers. The fist is a reduced hen. Reduced is a sex linked recessive gene in pigeons that can give a variety of beautiful laced looking birds. Reduced can vary a lot in expression depending on other modifiers present. This hen would pass the reduced gene only to her sons, but none of the sons would show the gene. It would show up again in the next generation as her grand daughters. The second hen is a black and white from my old line. Black is a blue pigeon that carries at least one gene for the dominant Spread factor. This hen also carries one gene for recessive red hidden since her mother was a recessive red whiteside. Sometimes you can see a single dose of recessive red as a light bronze lacing on the edges of the feathers. This bronzing is very evident in the young birds but often goes away in the adults. This hen still shows it slightly in her adult plumage.


----------



## kiddy

Colour wise first one is very different but second one is really very pretty.


----------



## Chuck K

kiddy said:


> Colour wise first one is very different but second one is really very pretty.


I like black & white in the rollers too. The first bird, the reduced (lace), is just one expression expression of the reduced gene. The expression can vary a lot.
Here is a picture of another reduced roller hen. I intend to try to get some youngsters off this one just to sort out what is behind her. I think the first picture with the pastel colors is a check or T-pattern that carries either roller bronze or recessive red. This one I believe is reduced on a bar pattern with the Spread gene thus the white bars.


----------



## Chuck K

*Grizzle Racing Homer hen*

I added this lady to the flock today. I like the shape and body, but I'm not to fond of the slightly cracked eye. She looks a little worse for wear on the ends of her flights due to being in a small wire cage at the feed store. The Grizzle factor is a dominant gene that can also have a very variable expression, and that expression can change as the bird ages. In my next post, I will show that contrast in appearance of a young grizzle homer that gained a lot of white with his first molt.


----------



## Chuck K

*Grizzle*

Grizzle is a dominant factor that produces white flecking in the basic color of the bird. There are a couple of different types of Grizzle. The expression when only one gene for grizzle is present can range from just a couple of white feathers on the head and neck to a smoky look over the whole shield. With two genes for Grizzle a lot more feathers are turned white, and you can get birds that are stork marked with dark tails and flights and the rest of the body white, or in white flighted and white tailed birds you get birds that are all white or almost all white with just a few colored feathers. The Grizzle factors do not affect the color of the flights and tails. Birds that have a bronze factor (kite) showing in the wing bars or checks will sometimes still show a light bronze bar or some scattered bronze feathers in the adult plumage. Grizzle does not seem to completely wash out the effect of the bronze factor.

The first picture below is of a young Grizzle racing homer cock bird before his first molt. He has a lot of blue in him, but the chest and shield show he is carrying the Grizzle gene. The second picture is the same bird after his adult molt. It will be interesting to see if he keeps on getting more white feathering as he ages.


----------



## tbayaren

Amazing! I really love this effect-

Tracy


----------



## kiddy

Oh he is completely changed, seems like another bird, both beautiful tho. I never knew about such molting changes until my one black and white grizzled high flyer shed off her all black tipped white feathers and turned to be completely white. Just one tail feather remained which had a black tip. Rest all such flights and tail feathers with black tips became completely white at first molt.
Her father was grizzled and her mother was completely white.


----------



## JennyM

Chuck K said:


> ]


OMG this bird!  is so BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Chuck K

Thanks Jenny

She is a nice small bird. She looks very much like her father only a lot smaller. Her father was one of my original foundation birds given to me by Eldon Cheney. The father passed away last year at the age of 12 years old. He would have probably lived a little longer if I hadn't had a disease go through the birds. I gave her mother to a friend of mine, and she is still at his house. She was a cross between the Cheney birds and some Jay Starley birds that were given to me. She is also a very small bird. My friend has not bred any birds off her, and I have thought about asking to get her back.

I have one son off this little hen that looks a lot like her and her father.

Here are a couple of pics of the mother and father.


----------



## JennyM

so beautiful!! she does look a lot like her father! Was he missing part of his toe?


----------



## Chuck K

JennyM said:


> so beautiful!! she does look a lot like her father! Was he missing part of his toe?


Yes he was missing a part of a toe. When I first moved to this location, I had him in a pen with a wire bottom and tray for droppings. With the tray in place rats were able to get into the tray, and get to the feet of any bird that stayed on the floor at night. I had three or four birds lose toes, and one actually killed before I could figure out what was happening. I moved the droppings tray to where the rats could no longer get to them, and then I proceeded to remove all the rats in the vicinity with traps and poison.


----------



## kiddy

Chuck K said:


> Yes he was missing a part of a toe. When I first moved to this location, I had him in a pen with a wire bottom and tray for droppings. With the tray in place rats were able to get into the tray, and get to the feet of any bird that stayed on the floor at night. I had three or four birds lose toes, and one actually killed before I could figure out what was happening. I moved the droppings tray to where the rats could no longer get to them, and then I proceeded to remove all the rats in the vicinity with traps and poison.


Oh that's horrible. I am sorry the rats proved to be so dangerous for your birds.


----------



## Chuck K

kiddy said:


> Oh that's horrible. I am sorry the rats proved to be so dangerous for your birds.


I never dreamed of them actually attacking the birds, but I had never had the trays before, and they were coming at night. It took me a while to figure out what was actually happening. I still get one coming around occasionally but they can't get at my pigeons any more, and I have a cat to help keep them at bay.


----------



## kiddy

Chuck K said:


> I never dreamed of them actually attacking the birds, but I had never had the trays before, and they were coming at night. It took me a while to figure out what was actually happening. I still get one coming around occasionally but they can't get at my pigeons any more, and I have a cat to help keep them at bay.


That's great you have overcome the problem, cat is a good idea as well.


----------



## JennyM

Chuck K said:


> Yes he was missing a part of a toe. When I first moved to this location, I had him in a pen with a wire bottom and tray for droppings. With the tray in place rats were able to get into the tray, and get to the feet of any bird that stayed on the floor at night. I had three or four birds lose toes, and one actually killed before I could figure out what was happening. I moved the droppings tray to where the rats could no longer get to them, and then I proceeded to remove all the rats in the vicinity with traps and poison.


oh no, that's horrible! poor birds  at least most of them survived. Sorry for the one that got killed by them.


----------



## FredaH

My three month old feral girl - in moult atm.


----------



## Chuck K

*Feral girl*

Nice looking bird Freda. My return to pigeon keeping as an adult was with a feral check that looked very similar. My son found him under a bridge as a squeaker. He raised him and that bird would follow him around the yard. I remember him taking the bird on a trip to my in-laws house, and me warning him that he would get lost. The bird would follow him around the fields at their house. He died of old age in our loft.


----------



## FredaH

Aww that's a lovely story Chuck - a boy and his bird, how adorable.


----------



## cwebster

FredaH, lovely bird. Blue check ferals are my favorite.


----------



## Chuck K

*Genetic markers*

The two pictures I am posting today show examples of a couple of different genes on black (Spread) pigeons.

The white flecking in the first bird pictured is due to the autosomal dominant know as Grizzle. In black (Spread) pigeons the one copy of the Grizzle gene will express as flecking on the head, but the body will not be affected as in blue pigeons. Spread seems to inhibit the expression of Grizzle in those areas. This bird shows quite a bit of Grizzling on his head, but often only one to two white feathers are present to signal the presence of Grizzle. This appearance is know commonly as a pepper head. Pepper heads occur in black and in recessive reds. I believe the recessive red pepper heads may also be carrying Spread, but I haven't seen that proven out.









In the picture below this black (Spread) hen is only showing a couple of small white feathers at the corner of the eye. These white feathers are not from the effect of the Grizzle gene. The white 'tear drop' is an indicator of the another autosomal dominant called Dirty. This small spot of white at the corner of the ear is the only indicator of the presence of Dirty in an adult pigeon, and it is not always present. The best indicator for the presence of Dirty can only be seen in the squab and very young birds. The feet of a pigeon carrying Dirty are black or near black at hatching through a few months old. The feet gradually turn red. Dirty is used in a lot of color birds to make the colors more intense since it tends to darken the over all plumage. It is interesting to note that this black hen is not as intensely black colored as the grizzle cock bird in the first picture. I believe Dirty may also be present in him, but I have not way other than breeding tests to prove that theory out.


----------



## cwebster

Chuck, you have some great birds!


----------



## Chuck K

*Ty*



cwebster said:


> Chuck, you have some great birds!


Thanks,

I have been gathering up as many of the genetic variations has I can find.


----------



## kiddy

Chuck K said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have been gathering up as many of the genetic variations has I can find.


I am going to call you father of modern pigeon genetics.


----------



## Chuck K

kiddy said:


> I am going to call you father of modern pigeon genetics.


 Don't I wish, but it's not even close. I just do a lot of reading and for now I have a decent memory.

There are a lot of resources for genetics information on pigeons with pictures. There are also groups on facebook and yahoo groups dedicated to genetics.

Or folks could get into the old literature like one of my very favorites, Joe Quinn's The Pigeon Breeders Notebook; it is out of print but there is a pdf copy online. I also have Dr. WF Hollander's book Origins and Excursions in Pigeon Genetics, and Axel Sell's Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons. I saw the book by Dr. Hollander for sale on Foy's site for less than three dollars. It is not the best of the three, but it has some information.

I am just rattling on now. 

I am going to take a trip for my second favorite hobby this afternoon. It ties back to my favorite hobby of raising pigeons. I am off to the feed stores in search of some of the genetic factors I don't have or just don't have enough of yet.


----------



## Skogsdua

Chuck K said:


> I picked up this little roller hen at a feed store in Houston. I don't have a clue what the genetic combination is behind her. I haven't bred any young off her yet to see what pops out, and I have never seen a bird marked quite like her. I am fairly sure grizzle and some type of bronze is involved, and maybe Spread, but I don't know what else. She is not the typical tortoiseshell seen in rollers.
> 
> View attachment 39489


Whoa, I love that hen, Chuck! One of the prittiest I've ever seen <3


----------



## Chuck K

*A good day at the feed store*

A good day at the feed store is scoring a triple of very nice looking birds.

I will post pictures of all three, but I am going to start with a pair of rollers, and a little genetic information on the two.

The first picture is an indigo T-Pattern hen. The indigo gene is an autosomal dominant when it is present it will be expressed. When two genes for indigo are present you will get a washed out white speckled looking pigeon or a pigeon that is a mimic of an Ash Red pigeon. The white speckled version is often a sign the bird also carries some form of grizzle or other lightening factor. When only one gene for indigo is present you will get the typical bronze looking with the pattern stamped out in bronze. I like the bronze T-pattern and bronze bar birds the best. The checks are nice but not as impressive to me.









This last picture is also an expression of indigo, but it has the added dominant modifier Spread. Spread on an indigo pigeon creates a gunmetal laced color known as andalusian. The T-pattern and checked birds can be very beautiful. Throw in a little white as on this cock bird and you just can't beat it.


----------



## Chuck K

*The third bird*

This bird like the roller hen is also bronze in appearance. The roller hen however was not colored by a bronze factor. Indigo is not a part of the bronze series. This hen is a Show Tippler. The bronze factor she carries is known as Brander bronze. The all over bronzing in Show Tipplers is an extreme example of this type of bronze. The Flying tipplers and some other breeds often have a form for Brander bronze that results in a bird with a lot of white feathers mixed in with black and bronze feathers. I have three of these Show Tipplers. This one has the best expression of the Brander bronze phenotype, and I am hoping she retains it through the molt. The other two have molted in a lot of black feathers which are undesirable. I think the folks that sold them understood how to predict their final plumage which is information that I am lacking.

I would one day like to move this form of bronze into my rollers, but everything I have read on it points to it being difficult to transfer.


----------



## FredaH

This is such a beautiful thread, love signing in and seeing it's been added to. I never knew there were so many magnificently feathered pigeons until looking here and they are so solid and healthy - wonderful.


----------



## JennyM

FredaH said:


> My three month old feral girl - in moult atm.


She is beautiful FredaH! and look at her standing so elegant, she looks like a figurine. So pretty!!


----------



## llamaboy

(Note: I noticed the image guidelines are from 2003, so I resized to something sane for modern computers. If it's still too big, let me know and I will fix it.)

Hey everybody; I'm new around here and wanted to share my pigeon. I found him/her in the shop at work as a very young squab, and decided to take it home and care for it. I'm guessing it was about two weeks old. No parents in sight; we kept him/her in a box to see if mom or dad would come back, but no dice. I'd like to get another soon, so he/she has someone to be there during the day when I am not (we play a lot when I am home; loves to be held and pet). Opened me up to a whole new world, really.
It's been a month, and he/she seems very healthy. Extremely active and playful, good appetite, about 1:1 ratio of very small parrot pellets to Kaytee pigeon/dove mix a day. Haven't given him/her formula in several weeks.

I'm thinking about making a thread to talk about the living situation (which is totally different than anything else I've seen on here; I just kinda winged it and did what made sense for us) and to get suggestions on things I should do, since I am obviously extremely new to this, and to see if there are any other 'inner city pigeon keepers'.
I moonlight as a professional photographer, and this bird has been a brilliant subject for that, too.


----------



## cwebster

llamaboy, welcome. Lovely bird!


----------



## Chuck K

Nice looking youngster. They can grow on you. I had pigeons as a kid, and I didn't get back into them until my thirties. It came about because my oldest son brought home a feral squab. You better watch it. They can be addicting.


----------



## Chuck K

*New Roller*

I got this cock bird from a friend of mine a couple days ago. He is out raised out of some of my blood line that I had given to my friend. I got this bird from him because he carries a unique gene that I am wanting to work with in this family. He is an ember. The ember gene is an allele to recessive red, and many embers are recessive red in the nest, but at their first molt they began to change colors, and they continue to change colors with every molt as they age. Depending on the other modifiers present they can present as a wide range of types from an ash red mimic to a blue pigeon with bronze bars and reddish colored flights. This bird is only one year old to so. I don't know what he will look like when he is older. I really like the type he carries from my performing line.









The pics below are shots of the ember effect in his wing and tail.


----------



## cwebster

Chuck, what a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Chuck K

Thanks c,

He has almost the perfect type and station that I like in a roller, and he is small which is a bonus in flying rollers too in my opinion. He has done his flying at my friends house. I doubt he will ever see the air over my house at least not until I have a lot of his children.


----------



## Chuck K

*Plain old blue check RH*

I got this one today. I wanted to get a blue check homer, and I really liked his looks. I have a couple of blue check hens, but this is the first cock bird.


----------



## cwebster

Very gorgeous blue check!


----------



## Chuck K

*My old roller blood line*

This little blue check baldhead hen comes out of the line of rollers have have been breeding for the last fourteen years.


----------



## cwebster

Didn't realize they are called bald headed. Our Blue pigeon is a bald headed mix then. You sure have lovely birds!


----------



## sreeshs

*A snap that just happened *


----------



## Chuck K

Very nice white owl in that shot. I haven't seen one with the frills that well developed in a long time.


----------



## Chuck K

cwebster said:


> Didn't realize they are called bald headed. Our Blue pigeon is a bald headed mix then. You sure have lovely birds!


Thanks c,

Anything with a solid white head is referred to a baldhead in rollers. This hen would be referred to as a baldhead brooch due to the chain of white feathers trailing down the chest. I have raised a lot like this one in various colors. Many rollers have what is called a badge head with a mixture of white and color over the head.


----------



## Chuck K

*Black & White beard*

This roller cock bird would be referred to as a beard. I use a kind of coding system to describe the birds in my record keeping. I also take a picture of every bird to aid in identifying them. My description for him would go like this: Black Beard W/F M/T. He is white flighted with a mixed tail.


----------



## cwebster

Chuck, you really know a lot about pigeon plumage. Am always amazed at the variety in colors. There are so many lovely patterns. Wish we could have more pigeons living with us! Hate to admit it because I love every one of them but wish we had more gorgeous birds like yours. 
Blue must be a badge head I guess because he has a white head with bluish patches on top of it. In the dog world though most of our birds would lovingly be called mixed breeds or mutts.


----------



## Chuck K

*Trio of young Racing Homers*

I picked these three up at a feed store on Saturday.

This one is a true silver bar (dilute blue bar). I have dilute in my homers but not on blue until now. This one had a pox sore on the wing, and looked like it had a healed sore on one eye. All three are in quarantee across the yard in isolated pen until they are deemed clear.








I picked this one up thinking it was a brown grizzle, but on closer inspection I believe it is a true silver check carrying grizzle. This is the same dilute gene as in the first bird but with a couple of different modifiers.








The last one is a blue barless. I already had two adult blue barless birds, but I got all three of these because they are unflown squeakers and one day I might be able to fly them.


----------



## cwebster

Gorgeous birds. I am amazed at the variety.


----------



## Chuck K

cwebster said:


> Gorgeous birds. I am amazed at the variety.


Thanks C,

I was lucky someone had just brought a new group into the feed store. Sometimes if you get there right after someone has delivered some you can find some rarities. They get picked over quickly once they've been there a while.


----------



## Jass SamOplay




----------



## Jass SamOplay

Hey guys!
Aren't mine, liked'em and shared here with pals. Birds aren't in their full glory since flights have been plucked out. They are some sort of Indian carrier pigeons maybe badang but not sure. Expensive birds


----------



## cwebster

Jass, lovely birds! Like the way their beaks, eyes, and feet seem accessorized and matched.


----------



## Chuck K

Nice looking pair of birds Jass. In the states we have Scandaroons that look similar, but all of those I have seen are magpie marked.


----------



## c.hert

Gosh they are different looking birds and so interesting--nice picture..I enjoyed thanks..


----------



## Chuck K

*Breeding boxes*

This picture is being put up for a new member with three birds. The boxes pictured are used for breeding during the breeding season with one pair of birds to each side. In the picture you can see a wooden box on a shelf at the back of the box. This box is an enclosed nest box. It can be filled with straw or hay and the birds can be put together earlier in the season without losing youngsters to freezing. As the weather heats up I often pull these boxes and put the nest bowl on the shelf. The lower half of the box has a wooden floor in the back half and a wire floor on the front half. I often put a nest bowl on the wooden lower floor and put fledged out young down on the floor. This allows the pair to lay and start the next round earlier if they choose. The individual sides in the boxes are 3"Wide X 4'Deep X 48" in the front sloping to 45" in the back. 

These boxes can also be used to comfortably house four to six birds by taking out the shelf and adding three perches along the two side walls. The birds are not over crowded in this setup. Rollers are often kept and flown out of kit boxes similar to these with up to twenty perches for the flock. The more birds kept in the boxes the more the need for them to have fly time. They should be given liberty at least a couple of times a week. If someone wished to fly birds out of this box a bob or drop trap should be added to the front or side of the box so that the birds can re-enter the loft, but not get back out at will. Keep in mind bob traps can allow predators to enter the box whereas drop and stall traps can be made smaller so that it is more difficult for a predator to enter.

As you can see the bottom of the door is up off the floor about a foot. This was done to keep the birds from falling out when I feed as they sometimes are want to crowd up to the door. It also keeps wild birds from getting out since I can block the door easier without the gap at the bottom.
It is a feature that I recommend for all small kit and breed boxes.


----------



## Chuck K

*Recessive Red & Grizzle*

This cock bird is a recessive red, note the red out to the ends of the flight and tail feathers. He carries two genes for grizzle which turn most of the red in the shield, and a lot of the chest and neck to white.


----------



## Gautham

Lovely bird. Is he some kind of tumbler or not?


----------



## Chuck K

Gautham said:


> Lovely bird. Is he some kind of tumbler or not?


He is a Birmingham Roller.


----------



## sreeshs

How are you fellows posting the pictures?

I used to upload them in a photo web site like Picasa and link it in the post to appear within the post. Can't remember how I used to do it... and not able to post photos now...


----------



## Chuck K

sreeshs said:


> How are you fellows posting the pictures?
> 
> I used to upload them in a photo web site like Picasa and link it in the post to appear within the post. Can't remember how I used to do it... and not able to post photos now...


Upload them as attachments directly to the site, and then attach to the post. They will show up. I used to do the same as you were doing, and load them as images from Photobucket but that method stopped working.


----------



## cwebster

Here are photos of our beloved pigeons...Buzzy (renamed from Vulture Face), Fiona Jr, Fiona, Blue, Lucy, and Tracy.


----------



## cwebster

Sorry, had to add Lucy and Tracy later. So here they are!
Buzzy and Fiona Jr are the "oops" babies growing up now. Blue is the presumed female who turned out to be a male, who recently returned from a 48 hour foray outside with at least two encounters with hawks before returning to his beloved Fiona. His photo was taken just before he took off for a while, after being separated by me from Fiona and Buzzy (who he was scalping). Now Buzzy and Fiona Jr are in their own flight cage, Blue and Fiona (never to be separated again) are in their flight cage, and Tracy and Lucy are together in their fight cage. I guess they are just run of the mill pigeons but we love them a lot. Tracy strangely has begun showing lots of white spots all over her head and neck (since I took these photos). Looks very strange but guess it is part of her molt.


----------



## Chuck K

Nice little flock c. A couple of them look like rollers. When I was younger I kept about ten or twelve breeds. I still have an assortment, but I focus on rollers and homers.


----------



## cwebster

I think Tracy is a roller and Lucy and Fiona are homers.


----------



## Motta87

Can anyone tell me what breed this pigeon is? My girl friend won it at a charity auction.


----------



## cwebster

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## Chuck K

It looks like a Mookie. Does it have a head shake, and does it hold it's head back over the body similar to a fantail?
The link is to the American Mookie Association site. I think you will see birds like the one you have in this gallery. The stance
on the birds in the picture is what I was referring to in regard to neck and head position.

http://www.americanmookeeassociation.com/id3.htm

The other breed that comes to mind with those markings is the Catalonian Tumbler, but I have never seen one with a shell crest.


----------



## Chuck K

This cock bird is one I raised off my feed store birds in 2015. He was young and on the thin side when this shot was taken. He has put on a little more muscle since then.


----------



## Chuck K

*Tortoiseshell*

This young roller is referred to in the hobby as a tortoiseshell. This particular bird is a little short on bronze. 

Tortoiseshells have three colors in them, blue, bronze, and white. Some folks, myself included, divide the tortoiseshells into categories depending on the degree of white in the bird. This particular bird would be referred to as a tortoiseshell light print because it has a lot of white in it. The more typical tortoiseshell would have more blue and be referred to as a dark print.

The difference in the degree of white is due to the dark prints carry one gene for grizzle thus the less white while the light prints often carry two genes for grizzle. They all carry at least one gene for bronze, and I suspect many of them carry two genes for bronze. This particular bird is lacking in a lot of bronze, and may just carry one gene for the kite bronze.

The effect of grizzle is to wash out some of the blue to white, but it will not wash out the bronze. Thus areas where the bronze exists but the blue is washed out exposes the bronze and creates the tricolor of the tortoiseshell. As you can see with this bird kite bronze in rollers is often only exposed on the course spread, bars and checks, of the pattern, and on the head and neck. A barred pattern bird does not make a good tortoiseshell. The best colored birds are dark checks or t-pattern birds. Those birds also tend to be the dark tortoiseshells since a single gene for grizzle does not do a good job of washing out the pattern black. I suspect this light print may be a barred bird.


----------



## Chuck K

*New additions*

I finally located a better specimen of a Racing Homer to breed into my birds. In fact I located two, and a nice saddle squeaker to boot.

This bird has a very light shield. It is probably a bar pattern bird that has washed out to almost tan/yellow from the almond effect. It will fleck up with dark spots as it ages but I doubt it will ever look as nice as a check or t-pattern bird would.









This almond is better marked. it is probably a check pattern, and as a squeaker it already has the striations in the wings and tail showing.









And last is the saddle squeaker I got with them. The guy I got it from thought is was a brown, but I believe it is a blue. The picture is dark and the blue is light. It could be a dilute blue (silver) check. It is also still a squeaker. I might have a chance to home and fly the two squeakers when I get relocated.









All three of the birds had brown hen parents so the cock birds should be carrying brown. I will know for sure if I can produce brown young hens off any of them.


----------



## cwebster

Once again, Chuck, your birds are lovely! im jealous.


----------



## Chuck K

cwebster said:


> Once again, Chuck, your birds are lovely! im jealous.



Thanks C,

I think you and I may be the only two looking at this thread. 

A lot of these birds are birds I have recently acquired, but I'm going to put up a picture of the latest round out of my old line of rollers shortly. They are still squeakers and they are pretty cooperative at this point in time.


----------



## Chuck K

*Latest Round*

These two are Birmingham Rollers out of my old blood line. They are just about ready to come out of the nest. The cock bird is still feeding them but the hen has laid again. I hope to get one more round off them before the weather goes bad.


----------



## cwebster

Lovely birds! What specific color/pattern type are they? Just love the wings on the first squeaker. I almost adopted a black pigeon from a bird mart like the second bird and wish I had. He was really pretty, kind of black with purple like your roller.


----------



## Chuck K

The first one is a recessive red, but it carries two genes for undergrizzle. Undergrizzle is recessive, and neither of the two parents show it. I would be very surprised if this youngster doesn't molt into a rose wing or white wing color. The second squeaker is a black self (spread blue). 

The sire is a black self, and the dam is a black badge white flight mixed tail. These youngsters are inbred from the dam. She is paired back to her black self son. When you start inbreeding the recessive genes, good and bad, will come to the surface. That first squeaker is a prime example of things revealed by inbreeding. The recessive red is hidden in both parents and so is the undergrizzle.


----------



## Snehasis Panja

Oops, if you were my neighbour!
So lovely birds...


----------



## sreeshs

Chuck K said:


> These two are Birmingham Rollers out of my old blood line. They are just about ready to come out of the nest. The cock bird is still feeding them but the hen has laid again. I hope to get one more round off them before the weather goes bad.


Pretty nice looking birds...


----------



## cwebster

Screenshot, the birds in your album are lovely! What are the ones called that have the feathers sticking up on their heads?


----------



## sreeshs

Some "poor" quality Jacobins (cross bred it seems). Don't have them now though.


----------



## cwebster

I kind of like the look. Some look like they have Mohawk feathers like a Mohawk haircut, like the two black beauties as you call them on the first page.


----------



## sreeshs

cwebster said:


> I kind of like the look. Some look like they have Mohawk feathers like a Mohawk haircut, like the two black beauties as you call them on the first page.


Search the internet for "capuchine pigeon".... That's a recognized breed and you might be able to get some.


----------



## cwebster

Thank you, the capuchine pigeons are truly lovely but we really can't take care of more than our six who are ordinary but very loved. I just love seeing and drooling over others beautiful birds.


----------



## Cameran

*I Rescued First Time Pigeon Then Second Times.*

Hi My Name Is Cameron, I'm Deaf Female. I Live In Western Massachusetts. I Just Rescued Pigeion Name Is Pico Last Year He's A Adult Then Second Time Last Oct. 15 (2Days Ago) I Rescue Pigeon Name Is Kathy She Is A Senior. She's Sweet. First Time I Saw Hawk Grab Pico And Stomp Hold. I Ran Fast After Them They Were Broke Up Flys. YaY Pico Was Safe But He Can't Fly I Saw He Ran Away From My Small Dog. I Told Dog "Stop" Then I Took Him In My Home. 2 Weeks Later He Was Pass Fly Finally Then I Took Him For Free Go Out But My Mind Worry About Him And I Said Be Careful Hawk Kill U Again. Good Luck For Your Family Pigeon Back. Then I Pull Open The Door But Pico Avoid Outside. I Was Shocking. He Wants Inside My Home. I Was Exciting!! / Smiled Then Second Time I Saw Kathy Accident Hit My Window Outside By My Backyard Because She Was Freakibg Out From Hawk Try Point At Her. But She Was Floor On Grass Safe But Shere Very Dizzy / Scaring. Then I Took Her In My Home In The Box With Blanket With Top Pape With Food Seed / Water. She Was Resting Later 3 Hours She Looks Good And Better. She Was Eat Little Bit Because She Curious In Here Home. She Enjoy To Window A Quiet. She Shies!! I Have 2 Cloths Pants Wear For Cover From Poop. They Can Fly Free In My House 24/7  No Jail Becaise Jail Is No Your Friends. That's Why I Want Them A Happy. Here Picture 1 Kathy Sits Next Feed. And 2 Pico Next To My HDTV


----------



## cwebster

Kathy and Pico are lovely! Welcome to PigeonTalk too.


----------



## Chuck K

*Kathy and Pico*

Cameron, It sounds like the birds have picked to stay with you. I got back into pigeons many years back now because my son, who was ten at the time, brought a feral home that had fallen out of the nest under a bridge. That bird was with us for years. He would follow my son around the yard. I think maybe God sent these to you. Enjoy and protect them.

Charles


----------



## Cameran

CWebster, Thank U. And Bless U!!

And 

Charles, Sweet Of Ur Bird Like Your Son. Bird Want Be Friend With Your Son.  
Also, My Birds Know In My House Safe Away From Hawk. That's Why They Are a singing I Hear My Hearing Aid. Awww Cute!! I Am Trying To Buying Wear Pants For Them Here Link - http://www.thebirdboutique.com/order/

But I Did Asking Mom And Mom Said Link Too Expensive. I Agee With Her. My Mom Will Teach Me To Learning Craft With Clothes Small Or Medioum Or Large Wear Pant I'm Gonna Exciting To Learn Craft And Make Them A Free And Save Money -> Clothes Pants For My Birds. 👍🏻🙏🏻

Also, I Am Still Helping Feed Pigeons/Doves/Squirrels/Chimpunks Any Animals For My Backyard When Start Feed 1 Till 3 Or 4 End. Also, I Am Out Tand Watch Backyard With Animals Feed 1 PM Till Gone Safe Before 4 Or 5 PM For Winter Only Because Of Hawk Or Red Tail Hawk Or Falcon So I'm Still Outside Stand Mean Hawks Avoid Attack Them Because Of Me Hawk Stuck Of Me Stand Out There. I Make Them A Safe. But I Don't Want To Kill Any Hawks. If Hawk Stand Tree Wait For Me ? I Refuse Leave Outside Till Hawk Give Up And Gone Then Pigeons Celebrate To Come Eat Floor Near Pole Feedbirds Hang Till Satify Then They Go Home Safe. BeforeIm I Am In Home To Eat Then Shower Rest. You Know I Always Bring A Seed Bag Half Little Heavy Throw On Floor For Feed Any Pigeons/Doves A Day 4 Everyday. Here Backyard Picture. I Love Clean Beautiful Backyard. 🙏🏻 Here Picture


That's All. 🙏🏻 

God Bless U!!


----------



## cwebster

You sound like us...we feed everybody. Thank you for making sure the Hawks aren't around when you feed the pigeons. Nice backyard.


----------



## Cameran

cwebster said:


> You sound like us...we feed everybody. Thank you for making sure the Hawks aren't around when you feed the pigeons. Nice backyard.



Thank You  👍🏻🙏🏻


----------



## JennyM

beautiful birds, Cameran! and it's so nice and sweet of you to feed all the little animals that come to you backyard.


----------



## Cameran

JennyM said:


> beautiful birds, Cameran! and it's so nice and sweet of you to feed all the little animals that come to you backyard.


Thank You! 🙏🏻🕊🕊


----------



## Chuck K

*West of England Tumbler Cock*

This bird is the latest find at the feed store. I got him yesterday. He is a spread ash baldhead white flight white tail West of England Tumbler. I am fairly sure he carries blue as he has a couple of black feathers in the shield on the opposite side.


----------



## Cameran

Chuck K said:


> This bird is the latest find at the feed store. I got him yesterday. He is a spread ash baldhead white flight white tail West of England Tumbler. I am fairly sure he carries blue as he has a couple of black feathers in the shield on the opposite side.
> 
> View attachment 44754


Look CooL Bird!! 🕊


----------



## cwebster

Gorgeous bird! Love the colors and eyes.


----------



## Chuck K

*White Racing Homer*

This boy is a recent arrival. He is fairly big and a strong bird.


----------



## cwebster

Very handsome boy.


----------



## Chuck K

I finally got a decent picture of this guy. He is spread ash and he carries one gene for brown.


----------



## cwebster

Lovely color.


----------



## YaSin11

I think you and I may be the only two looking at this thread. 

Hi Chuck K,

Thank you for sharing these wonderful pictures of your amazing birds. The photography is very well done. 

Your collection of pigeons is impressive, they look well taken care off. I wish you the best of luck with your birds. Please do continue to share.

Thanks again.

Peace


----------



## cwebster

Yes Chuck K. Please lpkeep sharing the photos. Your birds are truly lovely.


----------



## YaSin11

*My Birds*

Hi All,

I wanted to share an old pic of my birds. 

Pic was taken on 17th Feb, 2012.

Hope you all enjoy, thanks


----------



## Rosequartz

They are so cute and fluffy! Lovely birds


----------



## cwebster

Lovely birds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YaSin11

Thank you Rosequartz and cwebster


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Hi yasin... what breed are these pigeons?? Theyre beautiful


----------



## YaSin11

Hi Jass SamOplay,

Thank you  These are rural pigeons from Bangladesh, no particular breed as such. Some of them are 'tumbler' type, ie they do somersaults in the air (locally called giru'baz). There is a good number of high flyers also.

Thank you for your interest, I will post some more clear pictures soon.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

welcome..
These are common cheena pigeons I guess. Giribaz fly in tight circles over the loft. Do they???
How much time do they do?
I had this breed so I was asking...
I just love the fourth bird from right. I had a bird like that actually. He refreshed old memories. Thanks to you... pics are always welcome.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

A falcon once struck the hen and she fell down , hit the ground with crop cut into two. But she was such a fighter, came back home with hanging crop in the evening. She recovered within 15 days...
Darn, I lost this pair to robbers. I saw their pic today and cried. Condole me...pls


----------



## cwebster

Jass, they are lovely. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Thanks......


----------



## Chuck K

This one is a German Modena cock bird.


----------



## YaSin11

Sorry to hear about that jaas  

Well take relief in knowing that you took good care of them and that they really loved you, returned when almost dead!

I can totally relate to the pigeons being stolen....


----------



## YaSin11

Wow Chuck K! What a beautifully colored bird!

It must have interesting offspring.


----------



## cwebster

ChuckK, as usual, i am so jealous. Gorgeous bird!


----------



## Chuck K

Thanks C,

YaSin, I have only bred two young off him. I am trying to put his pattern, gazzi, into a flying bird. The latest offspring is a blue bar self. The first was an almost solid white with a few colored rump and tail feathers. The mother was a recessive white roller hen, and gazzi is supposed to be a dominant alternative gene to recessive white. Obviously it isn't quite that simple.


----------



## YaSin11

Hi Chuck K,

Nice baby!. You are correct, the pattern should have been dominant in the offspring, esp. if the mother was a recessive white hen. Seems like the baby inherited just the tail feathers from the father. I'm surprised, it did not pick up the head area colours or any on the wings.

The latest is a blue bar? any colouring in the head area or wings?

As usual, your birds are very beautiful and the pictures are awesome. Good Luck


----------



## Chuck K

The new one is no white at all. I looked it over today, and the toy stencil (modena bronze) is going to show in the bars. I suspect the recessive white hen also had a bunch of pied factors in addition to the recessive white. They had one that died in that clutch that had a lot of color coming in the shield and on the head, but it had a lot of white mismarkings too.




YaSin11 said:


> Hi Chuck K,
> 
> Nice baby!. You are correct, the pattern should have been dominant in the offspring, esp. if the mother was a recessive white hen. Seems like the baby inherited just the tail feathers from the father. I'm surprised, it did not pick up the head area colours or any on the wings.
> 
> The latest is a blue bar? any colouring in the head area or wings?
> 
> As usual, your birds are very beautiful and the pictures are awesome. Good Luck


----------



## Jass SamOplay

YaSin11 said:


> Sorry to hear about that jaas
> 
> Well take relief in knowing that you took good care of them and that they really loved you, returned when almost dead!
> 
> I can totally relate to the pigeons being stolen....


... thanks...


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Cool Modena... and pretty white bird


----------



## FrostysGirl

*My Picture of the Day*

Hope I am posting in the right spot...


----------



## Chuck K

*Ice*

I picked this Damascene up at a trade days recently. I really like this look, and I would like to tansfer the gene, Ice, into my rollers and homers.


----------



## YaSin11

FrostysGirl said:


> Hope I am posting in the right spot...


 What a nice pic! and beautiful birds 

Thanks for sharing FrostysGirl.

Pigeons in snow, don't see that often, cool!


----------



## YaSin11

Chuck K said:


> I picked this Damascene up at a trade days recently. I really like this look, and I would like to tansfer the gene, Ice, into my rollers and homers.
> 
> View attachment 54521


 Gorgeous bird Chuck K!

Good Luck


----------



## Mrmeguyme

*Thought this was a cute photo*

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/L-5PRq6GOuw/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## cwebster

Thank you fir sharing it!


----------



## DAFNVA

*Blue White Bar Cock X Yellow Hen*

Good morning to all.

I have a young pair and I do not know the lineage of cock but the yellow hen, parents = Hen Black and cock Yellow. I am trying if possible to know the outcome of the color for offspring any idea? pictures below. These are saddle homers.

(note sure if this is right spot for this posting)

Thank you

Dale


----------



## cwebster

Lovely birds!


----------



## Chuck K

*Color mating*

Dale, 

The pair you posted could give you a lot of different young. The yellow hen is dilute ash red check. The cock bird is a blue dominant opal bar. The cock bird will have only one gene for Dominant Opal. Dominant Opal is lethal when two gens are present. Therefore half of all his progeny will be Dominant Opal. 

All the sons off the pair will be ash red carrying the dilute (yellow) factor hidden. Half of the sons will be Dominant Opal. The hens off the pair will be blue in checks and bars, and Blue Dominant Opal in checks and bars.

The ash red by blue is a sex-linked mating with the sons showing the mothers color, and carrying the blue hidden, and all daughters being the blue color of their father.


----------



## Chuck K

*West of England Tumbler*

This bird is a recent addition.


----------



## cwebster

Chuck, gorgeous bird! Your birds always make me envious.


----------



## DAFNVA

Thank you Chuck. One quick question. I have dabbled with opals before and have always divided any pairing with Opal in both the hen and cock. I never really knew or read up on what is dominant verses what is not. But my question is and one coloration that would make my day is a Black or Blue bird with brown bar? I was thinking this was the combination for this outcome, no?


----------



## DAFNVA

Well thick is big enough now to see it will blue I think, so it will be either a "bar" or "Check". Not sure I have had a blue check saddle before. this will be my first. I have had other colors in check, but not blue. Hopefully this will be a bar. I'll send a picture in a few days when the quills come out more.


----------



## Chuck K

DAFNVA said:


> Thank you Chuck. One quick question. I have dabbled with opals before and have always divided any pairing with Opal in both the hen and cock. I never really knew or read up on what is dominant verses what is not. But my question is and one coloration that would make my day is a Black or Blue bird with brown bar? I was thinking this was the combination for this outcome, no?


There are two types of opal, dominant opal and recessive opal. Their expression can vary greatly. I haven't seen any that would really be a brown bar on a blue pigeon, but I have seen a lot that appear as a reddish buff tint. I think the look you want can be gotten from a couple of different genes. The dominant gene, Indigo, can give you a brown bar on a blue pigeon, but the tail is washed out to a solid gray color. The other gene is Modena Bronze which is believed to a part of the Toy Stencil complex known as TS1. Toy Stencil only effects the black portion of the pattern. The bird in the picture is a German Modena cross project bird that I raised. As you can see the bronze in the bar is still bordered with black in TS1.


----------



## Chuck K

*Reduced*

This picture is a reduced racing homer hen that I recently acquired. I have had reduced rollers before but this is the first time I have had the gene in a homer.


----------



## Chuck K

cwebster said:


> Chuck, gorgeous bird! Your birds always make me envious.


Thanks C, I don''t get on PT as often has I used to, but I like to check in once in while. It is good to see you are still holding down the fort.


----------



## DAFNVA

Thank you Chuck. Nice bird and yes this is what I was thinking of as in color. So the pair in the pictures posted hatched one egg and the chick is a darker gray/blue than father and no checks - when I purchased the father as a young bird, his initial feathering was darker and when he molted it was a lighter smoother blue color. So I assume this bird will be with a bar possibly white or buff/light rust colored? i'll get a picture up here in a few days. Even if lighter color is ok....... Just something different in the coop.


----------



## Chuck K

*Whiteout*

This picture is a young cock racing homer. He is a project bird that has a dominant gene called whiteout. The gene in hens causes a near white, buff colored bird. In cock birds it causes the course spread areas (pattern, flight tips, and tail bar) to lighten, and the over all color of the bird to be ligher. Homozygous birds are blind so the two of the heterozygous birds should not be paired together.


----------



## cwebster

As usual, Chuck, i am so jealous because you have the most beautiful birds!


----------



## dj19988

to every pigeon breeder MUST WATCH THIS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R4F0Zp7TeI only few more subscribers left!!!!!﻿


----------



## LennBird

My ringneck dove, Lennon. She was adopted from a shelter after they found her as a stray wandering Harvard's campus.


----------



## cwebster

Lennon is lovely!


----------



## Sagar'sKabutar

My most Loved Hen... pic taken at my own home


----------



## Silverwings

Pretty! Lovely bird....... maybe I could try to get a pic on here once I get a good one!


----------



## YaSin11

Sagar'sKabutar said:


> My most Loved Hen... pic taken at my own home


 Nice pic.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YaSin11

Silverwings said:


> Pretty! Lovely bird....... maybe I could try to get a pic on here once I get a good one!


 Looking forward to it


----------



## Silverwings

I finally got a picture that I like!
This is one of my cocks, Silverwings, giving the camera an inquisitive look.
Hpe ya'll like it.


----------



## mckurt

Busschaert Hen, Finisher of 500kms, from Kuwait to Qatar smashed!


----------



## Picollo30

Not a pic but a video hope it's ok

Here's my female dove Afonso, before she broke her wing and leg due to being very weak (multiple egg laying) half a year back. She's ok now but rarely flies and can't perch, can walk around and short flying but limps a bit.

https://youtu.be/AvPlPGFXsXk


----------



## Montana Pete

Chuck K said:


> When I first came here there was a thread titled Picture of the Day. That thread was one of the most enjoyable for me personally on this site. I am not sure why it was closed, but I believe it may have just gotten to large for software to accommodate. I am opening up a new one. If there was some other reason for closing the first thread the admin may also close this one.
> 
> A little information for those interested in posting pictures. I used to post picture links from a site called Photobucket, but I have not been able to get pics to load here with links from that site for a long while. I also screwed up and deleted all my pictures on that site by accident. I have also loaded pics to a photo album here, but was unable to get the pics linked in the threads as picture url or as pictures. The only way I have been able to make the pictures show in the thread is to post them as attachments.
> 
> I will start the new thread off with a picture of a young West of England cock bird that I recently purchased from a local feed store.
> 
> View attachment 37729


----------



## Montana Pete

Chuck K said:


> *Indigo Check Racing Homer*
> 
> I just picked this handsome fellow up at the feed store about an hour ago for ten bucks. If they had a happy dance icon I would be posting it because a smiley just doesn't show how happy I was to find him.  I got an Indigo Bar cock from the same place about six to eight months ago. Every once in a while they will have something special in the color/factor assortment. I don't how any of the homers would race. I suspect not very well, but when I find a new home I am going to start trying to find out.
> 
> View attachment 39505





Chuck K said:


> *West of England Tumbler*
> 
> This young West hen is a brown bar. I picked her up at a feed store in Houston.
> She is heavy into her first molt right now, and kind of rough looking at the moment, but I think she is going to be a beauty. I really like brown pigeons. Brown is a color I had not encounter very often until just the last three or four years.
> 
> View attachment 39265


I just want to share my queen


----------



## Montana Pete

Montana Pete said:


> I just want to share my queen


----------



## 03din




----------



## wsoul9256




----------

